
US-government issued phones run 'Chinese malware' - kpetermeni
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-51054901
======
deogeo
> It had bought one to verify the claims and informed the company selling
> them, Assurance Wireless, of its findings but had not received a response,
> it said.

Knowingly distributing malware - doesn't that carry jail time under the CFAA?
I sure know _I_ would be facing jail if I tried that.

